

“Breaking Down Barriers to Innovation Act” Targets Many of DMCA's Problems - CapitalistCartr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/04/new-breaking-down-barriers-innovation-act-targets-many-dmca-section-1201s-problems

======
gizmo686
The bill [0]

[0]
[http://www.wyden.senate.gov/download/?id=f2d03a70-63d7-432c-...](http://www.wyden.senate.gov/download/?id=f2d03a70-63d7-432c-99e8-ae9a3fb4befe&download=1)

